# Cheapest Mobile Internet?



## Raghav Talwar (May 24, 2010)

Which is the cheapest mobile GPRS scheme in India?
I'm not concerned about it being unlimited..........since an average guy (like me) won't use more as much as a GB every month!

And are these services equally good for roaming, 'coz I travel often!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 24, 2010)

Vodafone, Reliance, Aircel, TataDOCOMO, Uninor all have the ~100Rs/month schemes where the download limit is 2GB or unlimited. So does BSNL. If you already use a sim from a provider listed, just go to their website. Else check with customer care because I heard even airtel has such a plan but not everywhere.


----------



## freshseasons (May 24, 2010)

@OP sorry to steal your thread.

  Anyway knows if Idea Gives Unlitmed GPRS on its prepaid?

  Would love to have it.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> @OP sorry to steal your thread.
> 
> Anyway knows if Idea Gives Unlitmed GPRS on its prepaid?
> 
> Would love to have it.


yes. idea is also a part of "league of ordinary indian mobile telephony companies who give unlimited EDGE connection for 2$/month"


----------



## Gauravs90 (May 25, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> @OP sorry to steal your thread.
> 
> Anyway knows if Idea Gives Unlitmed GPRS on its prepaid?
> 
> Would love to have it.



In UP West Idea gives unlimited gprs for Rs 20/day and Rs 579/month


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 25, 2010)

I think of all GPRS services, docomo is best due to its 6GB Rs. 98 and 2GB Rs. 49 monthly packs which allow PC connection. Other providers bill PC browsing but give free phone browsing usually.


----------



## neerajvohra (May 25, 2010)

freshseasons said:


> @OP sorry to steal your thread.
> 
> Anyway knows if Idea Gives Unlitmed GPRS on its prepaid?
> 
> Would love to have it.



Get a corp connection if you can and they charge 100rs for unltd mobile gprs@idea
prepaid charge with 98rs and get 2gb limit


----------



## ico (May 28, 2010)

Airtel also has Rs.98 UL EDGE in Delhi-NCR circle.


----------



## Aspire (May 28, 2010)

^with a fair usage policy as well


----------



## andrwclark (Jul 16, 2010)

Airtel is giving cheapest with good connectivity as known number one in india. other are Idea, vodafone and BSNL.


----------

